# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Colagem de frags na horizontal

## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Esta questão foi debatida no nosso evento, sendo fortemente aconselhada pelo Eric Borneman.

Na altura já tinha feito algumas colagens assim e depois fiz mais uma ou duas.

A evolução dos frags é necessariamente diferente. criando uma maior base. Deixo aqui 2 exemplos:

Em primeiro lugar, este pequeno frag de Acropora millepora, em "Y", que o Marco Madeira me ofereceu. Foto do dia em que a colei, 20 de Agosto de 2006


Evoluiu desta forma:


Depois, esta Staghorn (que o Diogo Lopes me tinha oferecido), coloquei-a inicialmente assim (final de Agosto), mas 15 dias depois tinha branqueado completamente num dos lados (a todo o comprimento), por estar a "levar" com o fluxo de uma Tunze directamente apontada (erro, erro...).


Não desisti do frag, retirei-o de onde estava e deixei-o recuperar um pouco numa zona mais calma. Em final de Setembro, colei-a na horizontal. 

Evoluiu desta forma (fotografia onde se pode ver também a millepora):


Era interessante ver registos comparativos de frags de semelhante tamanho colados na mesma altura, uns na vertical e outros na horizontal, para se comparar crescimentos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja fiz esta experimentacao a uns 4 meses atras e a diferenca e notavel ! As duas tinham por volta do mesmo tamanho 7 cm  a verde estava no meu aqua 2 semanas antes da cor de rosa e os primeiros dois meses estavam em localidades diferentes no aqua sem muito crescimento. Eu decidi colocar as duas directamente debaixo da lampada, a cor de rosa no vertical e a verde no horizontal e notem a diferenca.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros 

Confesso que tambem passei a mudas dos meus corais sobre a horizontal desde que o Calfo me disse, e é uma maravilha  :SbOk:  

Alem de as bases do coral nascerem desde logo mais grossas, o que as forna muito mais fortes em termos de resistência para virem a suportar colónias maiores, e a maior quantidade de "ramos" que partem desde a base é muito superior. 

Não sei se parecerá "impressão" minha, mas até me parece que es mudas têm melhores crescimentos. 

Infelizmente não tenho fotos para vos poder mostrar, mas irei passar a fotografar algumas das mudas futuras.  

Já dei algumas mudas que foram feitas deste modo, quem as tiver poderá mostrar-nos a evolução dos frags.

Editei para mostrar uma foto do companheiro Diogo de uma das mudas (formosa verde)

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hummm...
Penso que os crescimentos são melhores e maiores dessa maneira João. 
O coral tem uma base grande para crescimento e desenvolve de inicio uma grande série de novas pontas de crescimento. Aliás se repararem, quando se cola o coral na vertical a primeira espansão deste é logo no sentido de aumentar  a sua base de crescimento começando por extender-se na base e ocupando toda a base. Só depois é que começa a crescer na vertical.  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Marco,

viste como está o fragzinho de millepora rosa que me ofereceste ?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi João... 
Muito bom... está muito bonita e cresceu imenso. Tens de vir ver a mãe, e já agora o aquário...!!  :SbOk:

----------

